# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [vernellois] Bonjour  toutes et  tous

## vernellois

Je viens de dcouvrir votre forum  force de me casser la tte depuis trois jours et de chercher la solution.
Je suis retrait, non spcialiste de l'informatique mais tout de mme passionn par la ralisation de diaporama. 

Je rencontre des problmes que depuis que j'ai office 2007 donc ppt 2007.

----------


## vpourchet

Salut et bienvenue  ::ccool::

----------

